# Safety Precautions for an M1T cycle



## Tha Don (Oct 17, 2004)

just thought i'd make this thread so everyone can give their advice on the best ways to run a successful M1T cycle, with minimal sides

the 1st obvious thing is to ensure you stack M1T with 4-AD (a transdermal such as 4derm is prefered as its easier on the liver), this helps to counter the loss of libdo and lethargy which the majority of M1T users report

the other obvoius essential thing is to ensure you take nolva during post cycle therapy, something like 60mg a day for 1 week, 40 for next week, then a futher 2 weeks of 20mg at least

next is to make sure you take a 'milk thistle' supplement for liver protection during PCT, now i'm not 100% sure what is the best doseage (thats 1 of the reason i made this thread) but maybe 300mg before bed for 30 days will do the trick? feel free to correct me if i'm off the mark as it might be more like 600mg... or even more

i've heard ALA is a good choice during M1T, apparently it also helps to protect the liver as well as having the benefits of an anti-oxident

B-12 is recommended to help up your appitite as M1T can supress appitite, no idea about the dosage i'm guessing take it as instructed or as needed

Tribulus - apparently this helps the libdo issue and keeps your balls the size they are meant to be, again not sure what sort of dosage you'd take

Hawthorne berry extract and NAC are also recommended but i'd need someone else to explain the recommended dose and when you should take them on the cycle

Multi-vits and EFA's should be taken during and PC too

guys feel free to correct me and add stuff and your own knowledge to this subject.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 18, 2004)

I would take the Milk Thistle during the M1T cycle.  It is there to help your liver work under duress and during the cycle is the most duress.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 19, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> I would take the Milk Thistle during the M1T cycle.  It is there to help your liver work under duress and during the cycle is the most duress.



well i've heard that the milk thistle decreases the absorption of the M1T, app. it helps break down the M1T which is what you don't want


----------



## redspy (Oct 19, 2004)

Agreed, IMO it's best to take Milk Thistle pre and post cycle, not during cycle as this could inhibit gains.

Looks like you've done your research young d.  You should have a great cycle.  It's very unlikely you'll get gyno but have Nolva on hand just in case.  Good luck.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 19, 2004)

I would aim for .6 to 1 gram a day of milk thistle. More couldn't hurt, but might not help.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 19, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Agreed, IMO it's best to take Milk Thistle pre and post cycle, not during cycle as this could inhibit gains.
> 
> Looks like you've done your research young d.  You should have a great cycle.  It's very unlikely you'll get gyno but have Nolva on hand just in case.  Good luck.



thanks


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 19, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Agreed, IMO it's best to take Milk Thistle pre and post cycle, not during cycle as this could inhibit gains.
> 
> Looks like you've done your research young d.  You should have a great cycle.  It's very unlikely you'll get gyno but have Nolva on hand just in case.  Good luck.



Can you tell me how it can inhibit gains. Thanks Red


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 19, 2004)

Basically, the idea is that by keeping the liver funcitoning optimally, it will do a better job of getting rid of the M1T, whereas if the liver is stressed more M1T will be active in your system. This is a gerneral explanation, and many people fell stongly about doing it before and after, and others feel strongly that doing during and after is best. It is mostly postulation; both sides of have good arguments, IMO.


----------



## redspy (Oct 20, 2004)

Good summary Pirate.  Having seen a number of clinical trials on Milk Thistle most of them appear to be based on assisting with liver cell regeneration after damage has been inflicted (e.g. alcohol abuse).  I've not seen any studies suggesting it can protect your liver whilst ingesting a hepotoxic compound.

As Pirate said there isn't completely convincing science one way or the other.  When taking M1T you should also be concerned about a negative impact on your lipid profile, low blood sugar and possible progesterone related side-effects if stacking with 4-AD.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 20, 2004)

agreed

what (if any) counter measures are there to these...?

hawthorne berry and a lot of food to help with blood sugar (this is the reason why M1T should not be used whilst cutting)

can you recommend when i should start taking the hawthorne berry and how much?

also what is this NAC and saw palmetto i've heard that some users take? are they required in addition to the hawthorne, milk thistle, vit B, EFA's etc.. or are those just alternative ways to protect the liver?... reckon they are worth taking?


----------



## redspy (Oct 20, 2004)

A number of clinical trials report that Hawthorn is good for heart health.  This is a summary from Haelthnotes:-



> Hawthorn is thought to exert many beneficial effects on the heart and blood vessels. These include improved coronary artery blood flow and strengthening of the contractions of the heart muscle.1 Hawthorn may also improve circulation to the extremities by lowering the resistance to blood flow in peripheral blood vessels.2 The bioflavonoids in hawthorn are potent antioxidants.3 Hawthorn extracts may mildly lower blood pressure in some people with high blood pressure but should not be thought of as a substitute for cardiac medications for this condition.
> 
> *How much is usually taken?*
> Extracts of the leaves and flowers are most commonly used in modern herbal medicine. Hawthorn extracts standardized for total bioflavonoid content (usually 2.2%) or oligomeric procyanidins (usually 18.75%) are often suggested. Many doctors recommend 80???300 mg of the herbal extract in capsules or tablets two to three times per day.10 If traditional berry preparations are used, the recommendation is at least 4???5 grams per day or a tincture of 4???5 ml three times daily. However, this form has not been clinically studied. Hawthorn is slow acting and may take one to two months for maximum effects to be seen. However, it appears to be safe and should be considered a long-term therapy.


Saw Palmetto is a good supplement if you're concerned about prostate issues caused by DHT.

I'm not familar with NAC so others may be able to help you.

Drinking significant quantities of water will help your kidneys process high protein and M1T Metabolites.

Overall I believe that no matter what supplement you take your body is going to take a pounding from M1T.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 20, 2004)

cool i'll get on the hawthorne a month prior to using M1T then, might even go on it before i start the S1+ cycles... and use it say a month prior to a cycle and a month post a cycle just to keep the heart and blood in check

i'll get some saw palmetto too then, should that be taken whilst on the M1T and PCT or just PCT?

hey i'm looking forward to the pounding man as long as it don't kill me only gonna make me stronger (in more ways than 1 )


----------

